# Anyone tried Depo Provera or the Nuva Ring?



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been reading a lot of women saying their IBS symptoms are worse around the time of their menstrual cycle. Have you considered not having your cycle? It is PERFECTLY safe. I was on Depo Provera for years (well before I had IBS) simply because of very painful periods. After a couple of cycles (shot every 3 months and it is 95 or 99% effective against pregnancy) I stopped getting my period. No more cramps, no more PMS, etc. It was GREAT!Recently I have been having painful intercourse because of vaginal dryness and lube wasn't enough so I switched to the Nuva Ring, something you insert every 3 weeks. You can then remove it to get your period or you can put a new one in and not get your period (what I am doing).Obviously talk with your doctor about what is best for YOU but if my IBS got worse during that time of the month and there is something I can do about it... I am so glad the option is there!


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was on Depo Provera for 9 months. The whole time I had spotting and I got pretty sick around the time I had the injections. I wouldn't go back on it. Especially not now that it has a black box warning. But if it works for you, great.I am currently on a form of the pill and it doesn't seem to help at all. Oh well. One day I'll either be healed, or I'll manage this beast.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad you've found something that's helped. I can't take any form of hormone at all (not even herbal pms stuff). It all sends my IBS out of control at the lowest doses so I just have to keep dealing with it flaring up at that time of the month







It's worth a try though for those who haven't!


----------



## 21667 (Apr 20, 2006)

I never suffered with ibs until a few months after coming off depo..I've often wondered whether it actually caused it? I used to suffer hormonal migraines throughout my teenage years and ibs is supposed to be related..so who knows?!


----------



## 17028 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi,I was on the Depo shot fro years and I loved being period free. My IBS varied during this time period. One thing to worry about is the shot causes osteoporosis. I only found this out because I have a new GP who is into all these feminine issues. I am supposed to take calcium to help. If you are on it for a long period of time they recommend you take calcium. My sister in law went to her doctor because she is on Depo to and the woman admitted that she should be taking calcium because osteo is a risk!


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Depo has actually been quite a saver for me. It really helped resolve a lot of the issues I was having around the time of my period. To avoid the spotting and to stop my period all together, I get it every 2 months instead of 3. It has definately been worth it in terms of easing up the IBS (although it is still a struggle, it is nothing like it used to be)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I've just switched to depo-provera from microgynon this last week. I'm having the depo-provera because I have always suffere extremely heavy and painful periods and after discussion with my doctor felt this was the best option to go with.Has anyone else who has switched from an oral contraceptive to the injection noticed mood swings? ever since the depo injection I feel permanently in a bad mood and I don't know if it is a transitional thing, or withdrawal of the microgynon or the depo-provera.....I can't go around feeling like I permanently have PMT!


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I honestly don't remember back to when I started Depo, but I can tell you that I definately can call mentally a week or two before I am due for my next shot. It is like it starts wearing off or something. I actually have the opposite where I start getting crabby and after I have the shot, I have about a week or two of an "up swing" mood. In my opinion, it has to do with the hormonal aspect of the shot. Speaking of being on it for about five years now, overall (mentally), I feel pretty stable overall. Good luck!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was on depo provera for 2 years, it stopped my periods completely but seemed to make ibs worse. I came off it because it felt unhealthy having no periods at all- how can the womb clean itself? I tried the combined pill for a year, it did wonders for my skin but I was constantly moody and felt like I always had PMS. Now I have agony with my periods, but I still don't want to go back on contraception. Surely there must be another way to ease pain?


----------



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

Boy, it is interesting how people can be so different with all of this.Are you able to be active atheletically? Before IBS-D, I did a lot of running (soccer) and it was amazing what it would do for reducing the cramping .


----------

